# Cheap HDVR2's this weekend



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Just picked up a second HDVR2 at HiFi Buys (Teeter). $178 today and Sunday during their Customer Appreciation Day sale. Lowest price I've seen.

I don't work for them. Just a little heads up for anyone looking for a good deal.


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2003)

Pick one up for me and ship it Los Angeles..


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

Yeah, but what HD programming do they actually have??!?!?!?!?


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

I believe ANYTHING you record goes on the HD !!!!????!!!!


----------



## papillo-j (Feb 20, 2003)

I think that he meant High Definition, not Hard Disk.

The HDVR2 is not a High Def receiver.


----------

